# Xorg - No devices detected



## vasiqmz (Jul 12, 2014)

I had installed FreeBSD 8.4 on my Samsung 300E5Z. First I had an issue installing the wireless driver which I fixed and then now I'm having an issue with installing the graphics driver. I saw the technical specification of my laptop and it uses nVidia so I installed the nVidia driver but now when I type `startx` i get the following error. I'm pasting my log file. I tried lots of things but still this error keeps showing up. Checking on the site of X.Org it says this error usually comes due to a driver issue but I installed the right driver. 


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p10 i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE #0 r251259: Mon Jun  3 01:14:28 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 09 July 2014  05:02:42PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 12 23:59:00 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) checkDevMem: failed to open /dev/mem (Operation not permitted)
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dee20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  310.44  Wed Mar 27 15:05:33 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  310.44  Wed Mar 27 14:48:22 PDT 2013
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

And there is one more error I get:

```
xinit : giving up
xinit : unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit : server error
xauth: file /root/.Xauthority does not exist 
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name ":0" in "remove" command
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name ":0" in "remove" command
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2014)

It's Optimus graphics. Which doesn't work. If possible you have to turn it off in the BIOS.


----------



## vasiqmz (Jul 13, 2014)

I went to the BIOS, it seems like Samsung does not provides the option to disable Optimus. What can be done now ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2014)

Try setting up xorg.conf to only use the intel driver.  If that does not work, there are no other real options, and the only way to run X would be to run FreeBSD in a VM.

It's worth contacting Samsung and asking them why they don't have an option to disable the second GPU in the BIOS.  They won't care, but if enough people did it...


----------



## vasiqmz (Jul 13, 2014)

I changed the Xorg configuration file to use the Intel driver by setting Driver:'fbdev' and now i get an error 

```
LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object
UnloadModule: 'fbdevhw'
Failed to load module 'fbdevhw'
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

The Intel driver is intel.


----------



## vasiqmz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok I changed the driver to Intel and I'm getting an error of No Screens Found although it detects my PCI. please check this log file


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE #0 r251259: Mon Jun  3 01:14:28 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 17 April 2013  03:34:39PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 14 20:10:21 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dfd00
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0126:144d:c606 Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  310.44  Wed Mar 27 15:05:33 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

And the same error of X.Authority exist. Any solutions for this ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2014)

Uninstall the NVidia-driver. The Nvidia-driver replaces several Xorg modules (libglx.so for example). And they probably don't work well in combination with the Intel driver (which uses the original Xorg modules).


```
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
```


----------



## vasiqmz (Jul 14, 2014)

I removed the nvidia drivers and i reinstalled Xorg again thinking something might have messed up earlier. Now when I tried to configure Xorg using Xorg -configure command I see the error


```
LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object
Failed to load module fbdevhw (invalid module, 0)
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
Configuration failed
```

I even changed the Driver to intel but then when I perform the Xorg -configure command it changes the driver name back to fbdev

What's happening here ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

Please stop using -configure.  You will have to manually configure xorg.conf.


----------



## vasiqmz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok I changed the settings in the xorg.conf file and I still get 
	
	



```
No device detected. No screens found
```


----------

